# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  If you are using a vodamail account

## Dave A

If you are using a vodamail account for your member profile on TFSA, I have a suggestion to make sure your email messages get through to you - get an email address at another service providor (such as gmail).

I'm getting quite a few bounces on vodamail accounts from active members who have not had problems previously. Here's the crux of the error message:



> Recipient address rejected: User
>     unknown in local recipient table (in reply to RCPT TO command)


Clearly vodamail is experiencing technical problems.

What particularly concerns me is looking at the accounts involved, I see quite a few involve your company's name. It doesn't take much of a leap to think you might be relying on this email service for business - and by the looks of things, your mail might not be arriving as reliably as one might hope.

----------


## Dave A

Update - I've decided to try to ride the bounces for another day to see what happens. There is a possibility vodamail has sorted out their problem.

----------


## Martinco

> get an email address at another service providor (such as gmail).


A very good idea in any case !

Set up the account so that it looks at your normal email account/s and forward all these to Gmail.
Can save you a lot of trouble later and can be accessed from anywhere without you having to do an account setup on a distant PC.  :Wink:

----------


## garthu

I don't know this is limited to Vodamail. In the last week or so i have had 3 people tell me they sent emails but won't go thru on our own domain.

I have had emails bounce to another private domain.. ferrari.co.za (no not buying.... damn... but client)

Probably coincidence but have never had it before.

----------


## Dave A

On the subject of email service problems, I couldn't help but notice this story:



> Webmail account holders have been warned. Someone may have access to your confidential emails and Webmail doesn't seem to know how to correct the problem. 
> 
> "Since yesterday I have been receiving other users' private emails [inbox and sent] items. I have received over a 500 mails from different users," Glacier Bambisa told the Mail & Guardian on Tuesday.
> 
> "I have contacted Webmail to see if they are aware of the privacy concerns of other users. They say they have had a few similar incidents but they do not know how to resolve it," Bambisa told the M&G.
> full story from M&G here


The secuity consequences are mind-boggling  :EEK!: 

EDIT: and checking this morning's logs, it seems Vodamail has sorted out their problems.

----------


## garthu

> but they do not know how to resolve it


Now THATS what you DON'T want to hear!

----------

